# Teichneubau, was haltet ihr davon? Tip´s?



## ra_ll_ik (20. Feb. 2007)

Moin, 
gerade angemeldet und schon die erste Frage.  
Wie bei der Vorstellung schon geschrieben, plane ich meine Pfütze ein wenig zu erweitern.
Unser Garten soll in 4-5 Jahren komplett neu gestaltet werden. 
Dann soll auch ein Teich mit 10-15m3 Volumen gegraben werden.
Bis dahin muß ich mich halt mit dem geplanten Teichlein begnügen. (Ist ja auch schon was).

Der geplante Teich liegt in Süd-West Richtung direkt an der Terasse.
Die Filterung soll über einen 5.1 laufen.
Als Bewohner sind Goldfische, Moderlischen und 3 Koilein geplant. __ Frösche und __ Kröten kommen von alleine.  

Ich habe schon viel gelesen, allerdings stellt sich mir die Frage, ob nicht zu viele Terassen im Teich angeordnet sind.
Freue mich über eure Bemerkungen und Tips.

Gruß Ra_ll_ik


----------



## Olli.P (20. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau, was haltet ihr davon? Tip´s?*

Hallo Ra_II_ik,

10-15.000L mit einem 5.1.......... 

Wenn das ma nich inne Hose geht........

Wie breit sollen denn die einzelnen Abstufungen werden??? Das kann man aus der Zeichnung leider nicht erkennen...........

Meinste nich das das so ein wenig viele Treppen sind????


----------



## Annett (20. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau, was haltet ihr davon? Tip´s?*

Moin,

auch von mir erstmal *Willkommen im Forum*!

@Olaf
da hast Du sicher was falsch verstanden. Der große Teich kommt erst in 4-5 Jahren. Allerdings ist es dann um den Biotec (und vor allem das Geld) schade, denn das packt er sicher nicht mehr.
Wie wäre denn ein (erweiterbarer) Eigenbau? 

Ich finde auch, dass es zuviel Stufen sind. Sieht fast aus wie ein Treppenhaus 

Normal sollten 2 ausreichen und dann gehts in die Tiefe. (Oder man legt alles mit geringem Gefälle an - siehe auch Fachbeiträge - aber das dürfte für so einen kleinen Teich sinnlos sein.)

Die erste Stufe von 0-40cm flach abfallend, die kann ruhig ringsherum mit unterschiedlicher Breite laufen und die zweite Abstufung bei 60-80 cm. Die würde ich dann allerdings nur noch an den Stellen anlegen, an denen ich eine bestimmte Seerose platzieren will. Also auch da schon mal um den Standort und vor allem die Sorte und ihre Bedürfnisse (Tiefe und Ausbreitung) ein wenig Gedanken machen. Behilflich sind dabei Seiten wie www.nymphaion.de und www.seerosenfarm.de (gibt aber noch zig andere  ).
Vielleicht möchtest Du auch nur Zwergsorten oder Halbzwerge und kannst die Tiefe dieser Stufen entsprechend anpassen.
Bitte dran denken, dass die Seerosen in einen geschlossenen Behälter mit einiger Höhe gesetzt werden und da entsprechend tiefer planen/graben.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (20. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau, was haltet ihr davon? Tip´s?*



> Also auch da schon mal um den Standort und vor allem die Sorte und ihre Bedürfnisse (Tiefe und Ausbreitung) ein wenig Gedanken machen. Behilflich sind dabei Seiten wie www.nymphaion.de und www.seerosenfarm.de (gibt aber noch zig andere  ).
> Vielleicht möchtest Du auch nur Zwergsorten oder Halbzwerge und kannst die Tiefe dieser Stufen entsprechend anpassen.
> Bitte dran denken, dass die Seerosen in einen geschlossenen Behälter mit einiger Höhe gesetzt werden und da entsprechend tiefer planen/graben.



Hallo
Eine Seerose ist schon vorhanden. Siehe Teichbild in der Uservorstellung. Steht jetzt bei ca. 60 cm tiefe.
Ja das mit den Stufen "stört" mich auch. Weiß noch nicht genau wie ich das anlegen soll. Einerseits sollte eine "Pflanzzone" mit 15 cm tiefe vorhanden sein, andererseits schreibt Annett flach abfallend von 0-40cm.
Da kann ich keine "Pflanztöpfe" dann ohne Probleme unterbringen.
Vielleicht sollte ich die Stufen nicht ganz umlaufend graben, sondern aufteilen.
So daß jede Tiefe abgebildet ist. 
Umlaufend -15cm dann auf der einen Seite -40cm auf der anderen Seite -60 und dann gemeinsam abfallen auf -80cm.
Muß da nochmal genau drüber nachdenken.....


----------



## Annett (20. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau, was haltet ihr davon? Tip´s?*

Hallo Ralf,

vergiß doch die Töpfe.
Die bekommst Du nur schwierig versteckt, oder findest Du den Anblick so erhebend? 

Wenn Du Koi einsetzen möchtest, dann mach den Teich tiefer. Wenigstens 1,5m wären gut. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie die Winter bei Euch so sind, aber mit einer entsprechend dicken Eisdecke bleibt sonst nicht viel Bewegungsfreiheit.

Tu mir/uns den Gefallen und lies Dich mal in die Fachbeiträge ein. Kannst sie Dir auch ausdrucken und außerhalb des Internets lesen. 
Ich denke, danach wird es für Dich und uns einfacher, weil wir über das gleiche reden.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (20. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau, was haltet ihr davon? Tip´s?*



> wie die Winter bei Euch so sind


Was für Winter? Bei uns im Emsland sind die Winter eher mild, dafür naß.
Eine Eisdecke von 15cm ist schon Jaaahre her.

Die meisten Fachbeiträge sind gelesen, gehe jetzt in mein Kämmerlein und denke nochmal nach.
Möchte allerdings auf Pflanztöpfe nicht verzichten, könnte diese eventuell mit Steine einfassen.
Selbstgemachtes Bodensubstrat ist bei uns in der Gegend schwierig zu bekommen. Sand ja, Lehm aussichtslos...

Und ab ins Kämmerlein...


----------



## Thomas_H (20. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau, was haltet ihr davon? Tip´s?*

Salut,
ich würde die 60er Stufe komplett weglassen und auf 80 graben.

Mindesttiefe 180.

Das gibt wesentlich mehr Volumen


----------



## Olli.P (20. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau, was haltet ihr davon? Tip´s?*

Hi Ralf,


wenn ich was falsch verstanden haben sollte; sorry...


@Annett:

Also in der Themeneröffnung steht das 4-5 Jahren der Garten umgestaltet werden soll...... 

Also ich würde dann sicherlich mit dem Teich anfangen!!!
Und davon bin ich ausgegangen........ 

Denn Was nützt es, wenn ich erst alles andere anlege und am ende die hälfte wieder umsetzen muss, weil's für den Teichbau im Weg steht?????


----------



## Steingarnele (20. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau, was haltet ihr davon? Tip´s?*

Hi Olaf,

dich mal kurz ausbremse!  



			
				ra_ll_ik schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> Wie bei der Vorstellung schon geschrieben, plane ich meine Pfütze ein wenig zu erweitern.
> Unser Garten soll *in* 4-5 Jahren komplett neu gestaltet werden.
> *Dann* soll auch ein Teich mit 10-15m3 Volumen gegraben werden.
> ...


----------



## Olli.P (20. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau, was haltet ihr davon? Tip´s?*

Hi Matze,

hast du die Kurze Vorstellung nur überflogen???



			
				ra_ll_ik schrieb:
			
		

> Plane dieses Jahr eine Erweiterung, stellle dazu noch mal eine Zeichnung ein...
> Ähmm, muß mal sehen ob das ohne Webspace auch geht?!



Zum einen sagen ja viele hier, wenn bauen dann sofort richtig..... 

Dem kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung nur zustimmen......

Oder bist du da anderer Meinung???

Und wenn ich die Zeichnungsmaße zugrunde lege, kommen da m.M.n die geplanten 10-15m³ schon raus........rechne doch mal nach...........


Danke.........


----------



## WERNER 02 (20. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau, was haltet ihr davon? Tip´s?*

Hi ra_ll_ik
Persönlich würde ich dazu neigen , die 10er und 30er Zone beizubehalten.
Mit ihnen kannste deinen Rand schön kaschieren. Alle weiteren Abstufungen,- jene würde ich et Akta legen. Bringen im Grunde bei dieser Planung nicht viel.
Wie Th._H schon sagte, achte auf dein Volumen. Wichtig ist auch eine große "Freischwimmzone" für deine Fische.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Steingarnele (20. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau, was haltet ihr davon? Tip´s?*

hoi Olaf,

er meinte damit sicher, das er dieses Jahr "den Plan für die geplante Erweiterung macht" (schon komisch was am Ausdruck alles hängen kann  )

@ Ralf 
belasse es doch bei einer -10 bis -30er Zonen, und einer -50er Zone. Mehr brauchst du eigentlich nicht, da dir dann viel Platz im Teich verloren geht, und es die Fische im Winter sicher lieben wenn sie mehr Raum zur Verfügung haben.


----------



## Annett (20. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau, was haltet ihr davon? Tip´s?*

Nabend,

ich denke, da sollte Ralf uns erklären, was, wie, wann und wo. 
Er ist der einzige, der das 100%ig weiß.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (21. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau, was haltet ihr davon? Tip´s?*

Moin
allllsoooooooo,
dieses Jahr wird erweitert auf rechnerisch, ca., ungefähr, so in etwa, 3000 Liter. (Fläche mal 1/3= ca. Volumen) (wie kommt ihr auf 10-15m3?)
In ein paar Jahren, wenn dann die Spielgeräte der Kinder überflüssig sind, wird komplett umgestaltet und erweitert.
Dann sind ca. 10 bis 15m3 geplant, so mit Flachwasser und Sumpfzone und allem drum und dran.
Aber so lange will ich nicht warten. Und, ich kann Erfahrungen sammeln.
Also wird jetzt ein wenig erweitert.
Den 5.1 werde ich später irgendwie weiter benutzen, sei es als Vorfilter oder aber in Kombination mit einem 10.1 oder ähnlichem.
Aber bis dahin ist noch viel Zeit, erstmal das jetzige Projekt ans laufen bringen.


----------



## Steingarnele (21. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau, was haltet ihr davon? Tip´s?*

Moin,

@ Olaf wie das so sehe hat wohl keiner so ganz Unrecht gehabt.  

@ Ralf lege doch vielleicht den kleinen Teich so an, das du ihn später (wenn der grosse gebaut ist) vielleicht als Pflanzenfilter nehmen kannst. So ist er nicht ganz umsonst, und du musst ihn nicht gross umbauen. Ich hab das bei mir auch so gemacht, da brauch ich später nur unterhalb das grosse Loch ausheben, und muss nicht einen weg machen um den anderen bauen zu können.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (21. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau, was haltet ihr davon? Tip´s?*

Hallo,
leider aus Platzgründen nicht machbar. Der Kleine verschwindet nachher im Großen...


----------



## ra_ll_ik (21. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau, was haltet ihr davon? Tip´s?*

So, habe nochmal zur Maus gegriffen, den ersten Entwurf gelöscht und einen neuen angefertigt.
Mal sehen....


----------



## ra_ll_ik (22. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau, was haltet ihr davon? Tip´s?*

Keine Anmerkungen mehr zu meinem letzten Entwurf ???


----------



## Annett (22. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau, was haltet ihr davon? Tip´s?*

Hallo Ralf,

was ich so gesehen habe, laufen die Stufen ja immer noch rings herum, auch wenn sie nun unterschiedliche Tiefen haben.
Im richtigen Tiefwasserbereich sollten ein bis zwei höher liegende "Ecken" für die Seerosen reichen und der Rest bringt etwas mehr Wasservolumen.
Zumal der Teich ja eh nur eine Zwischenlösung sein soll, richtig?
Die tiefste Stelle im Teich sollte, wenn möglich, nicht nur 1m² groß werden. 

Die Übergänge zum Ufer/Garten sehen für mich "komisch" aus. Wieso wechselt da die Farbe? Was genau hast Du da vor?
Kannst Du die Bilder/Zeichnungen nicht evtl. im jpg-Format hochladen? Dann könnte sich die jeder ohne Probleme runterziehen, mit Paint o.ä. bearbeiten und anschließend wieder hochladen. 
Damit wäre Dir sicherlich auch besser geholfen, oder?


----------



## ra_ll_ik (22. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau, was haltet ihr davon? Tip´s?*



> was ich so gesehen habe, laufen die Stufen ja immer noch rings herum, auch wenn sie nun unterschiedliche Tiefen haben.


Wird die ganze Sache ohne Stufen nicht zu steil? 30 cm Flachzone und dann schon runter auf 120?



> Zumal der Teich ja eh nur eine Zwischenlösung sein soll, richtig?


Ja so für die nächsten 4-5 Jahre.



> Die Übergänge zum Ufer/Garten sehen für mich "komisch" aus. Wieso wechselt da die Farbe? Was genau hast Du da vor?



Ich muß den Rand des Teiches höher halten als den Rasen drumherum.
Das Grundstück ist nicht mehr im Lot, der Maulwurf war auch fleißig und das Regenwasser läuft in den Teich
Ich möchte 2 Lagen Grassoden aufschichten, darüber die Folie legen und dann alles mit Steinen kaschieren. So erhalte ich einen ca 10 cm hohen Rand.
Sieht nicht schön aus, ist aber als Zwischenlösung akzeptabel.
Darüberhinaus brauche ich eine Absperrung gegen unseren Berner Sennenhund.
Der frißt liiiiebend gerne meine Teichpflanzen, obwohl er eingentlich wasserscheu ist. 



> Dann könnte sich die jeder ohne Probleme runterziehen, mit Paint o.ä. bearbeiten und anschließend wieder hochladen.
> Damit wäre Dir sicherlich auch besser geholfen, oder?


Ja auf jeden Fall. Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.
Anbei das Bild jetzt als JPG, leider leidet die Qualität ein wenig. Ich hoffe es reicht noch aus.


----------



## Frank (22. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau, was haltet ihr davon? Tip´s?*

Hallo Ralf,

auch von mir nochmal ein nachträgliches *herzlich willkommen*.

Muss nochmal was nachhaken:
Der jetztige geplante Teich soll ja nachher wieder "verschwinden". 
Wie siehts denn mit dem Besatz aus? 
Soll es in dem vorläufigen denn auch bei Goldis und __ Moderlieschen bleiben? 
Davon mal abgesehen würde ich bei einem Volumen von nicht mehr als 3.000 Litern sowieso von größeren, sprich Koi, abraten. 

Wie hast du das mit der Folie vor? 
Kaufst du jetzt schon soviel, wie du später bei der Erweiterung benötigst und buddelst die dann erstmal mit ein? 
Oder willst du später neue Folie ankleben, oder vllt. die "alte" wegschmeißen und komplett neu verlegen? 

Wenn der neue den alten "verschlingt", musst du auch über eine Möglichkeit nachdenken, die Fische und Pflanzen für einen evtl. längeren Zeitraum unterzubringen.

Ansonsten möchte ich mich erstmal meinen Vorrednern anschließen. 
Versuche weniger Stufen einzubauen. Die tieferen brauchst du eh nur für die Seerosen. 
Die anderen Pflanzen werden sich ihren Weg schon selbst suchen. 
Du wirst staunen, wenn du deinen Teich mit qualitativ guten Pflanzen bestückst, wie schnell sie anwachsen werden. 
Wenn möglich verzichte auf Ware, die im Baumarkt angeboten wird. Selbst ein weiter Weg in eine spezialisierte Wassergärtnerei lohnt. 
Oder du bestellst sie im world wide web. Gute Adressen findest du hier genung. 

Je weniger Stufen, desto mehr Volumen erhälst du. 
Und das wiederrum kommt der Wasserqualität und den Lebewesen in deiner neuen Erlebniswelt auf jeden Fall zugute.

Das mit der Erfahrung sammeln mit dem "provisorischen" Teich finde ich übrigens nicht schlecht. 
Nur leider hat nicht jeder soviel Kleingeld übrig, um sich erstmal einen Versuchsteich anzulegen.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (23. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau, was haltet ihr davon? Tip´s?*

Moin Frank, danke für deinen netten Worte, aber jetzt zu deinen Kommentaren:



> Der jetztige geplante Teich soll ja nachher wieder "verschwinden".
> Wie siehts denn mit dem Besatz aus?
> Soll es in dem vorläufigen denn auch bei Goldis und __ Moderlieschen bleiben?



Ich denke schon, vielleicht ein, zwei kleine Koi, aber genaues steht noch nicht fest.



> Wie hast du das mit der Folie vor?
> Kaufst du jetzt schon soviel, wie du später bei der Erweiterung benötigst und buddelst die dann erstmal mit ein?
> Oder willst du später neue Folie ankleben, oder vllt. die "alte" wegschmeißen und komplett neu verlegen?


Nein, ich kaufe die Folie speziell für diesen Teich.
Später verwende ich die alte Folie dann für den Bachlauf und was sonst noch so benötigt wird. Doppelte Folie unter dicken Steinen usw.



> eine Möglichkeit nachdenken, die Fische und Pflanzen für einen evtl. längeren Zeitraum unterzubringen.


Ja, sollte kein Problem sein. Das "Problem" habe ich ja jetzt auch schon, da Fische und Pflanzen vorhanden sind.



> Versuche weniger Stufen einzubauen. Die tieferen brauchst du eh nur für die Seerosen.


Ja, das habe ich schon verstanden.
Also eine Flachwasserzone -15cm, eine tiefere -30cm und dann runter auf -120cm.
Werden die "Wände" dann nicht zu steil? 



> Je weniger Stufen, desto mehr Volumen erhälst du.
> Und das wiederrum kommt der Wasserqualität und den Lebewesen in deiner neuen Erlebniswelt auf jeden Fall zugute.


Im Moment habe ich keinen Filter (bei 750 Litern und den paar Fischen war das Wasser immer Glasklar).
Ich benutze eine Tetra FPX 3000 (3150L/h) für den Bachlauf. Diese soll später den 5.1 bedienen. Eine FPX 1000 dient als Wasserspiel.
Somit darf der Umbau nicht zu groß geraten, da dann die Pumpe es nicht mehr reißt. Neukauf kommt nicht in Frage, siehe unten....



> Das mit der Erfahrung sammeln mit dem "provisorischen" Teich finde ich übrigens nicht schlecht.
> Nur leider hat nicht jeder soviel Kleingeld übrig, um sich erstmal einen Versuchsteich anzulegen


Ich auch nicht. Daher muß ich die Pumpen im neuen Teich verwenden. Sonst gibt´s Mecker von der Ehefrau...
Die einzige Anschaffung wäre der Filter und die Folie, das schaffe ich gerade so mit meinem sauer ersparten. Filter und Folie werden später weiterverwendet, irgendwie....


----------



## ra_ll_ik (27. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau, was haltet ihr davon? Tip´s?*

Moin
so, habe nochmals geändert. 
Ist das so nun gut ?  :schizo


----------



## Thomas_H (27. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau, was haltet ihr davon? Tip´s?*

Hallo Ralf,
mach die Wände in die Tiefenzone doch etwas steiler und grab die 30 cm weiter auf 150 runter.

Das bringt dir einige tausen Liter mehr Volumen   und ist wesentlich pflegeleichter, vor allem im Sommer.


----------



## Olli.P (27. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau, was haltet ihr davon? Tip´s?*

Hi Ralf,




Also wenn hier alle so weiter machen und ihr den Vorschlägen folge leistet, kommt ihr dieses Jahr doch schon auf die 10-15m³.......

habe mal ein wenig in deiner Zeichnung geändert...... 

Ich glaube so meint das der Thomas.........

Und auf die 1,50m Tiefe würde ich auf jeden Fall gehen.........

Da bekommst du dann schon ein paar Liter mehr Wasser in den Teich.......


----------



## Thomas_H (27. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau, was haltet ihr davon? Tip´s?*

Jepp Olaf,
genau das war's  

Ich war nur zu faul zum drucken, scannen und hochladen  


Das macht ne ganze Portion mehr Wasser und die zusätzliche Arbeit zahlt sich mit Sicherheit aus.


Danke Olaf


----------



## Olli.P (27. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau, was haltet ihr davon? Tip´s?*

Bitte schön Thomas,

haste kein Bildbearbeitungs Prog????

Da muss man nicht unbedingt Drucken, Scannen und hochladen......

 Einfach nur die datei Speichern, einzeichnen und wieder Hochladen......

Und mit Paint, was eigentlich auf jedem Win-Rechner iss sollte dass auch geh'n..........


----------



## Thomas_H (27. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau, was haltet ihr davon? Tip´s?*

 , danke Olaf,

Naja, man lernt nie aus


----------



## ra_ll_ik (27. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau, was haltet ihr davon? Tip´s?*

Danke für eure Antworten.



> Da bekommst du dann schon ein paar Liter mehr Wasser in den Teich.......




Ja, aber es darf nicht zu viel werden.
Es muß das ganze mit meinem vorhandem Equipment betrieben werden.
Will sagen, eine Pumpe mit 3000 L/h und einem 5.1
Mehr sitzt nicht dran.... ansonsten steigt mir meine Frau auf´s Dach. 
Es ist schon schwierig das Volumen annähernd zu bestimmen. 
Da würde ich dann schon lieber auf 30 cm verzichten.

Was sieht es mit den Stufen aus? Ist das soweit OK?


----------



## Thomas_H (27. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau, was haltet ihr davon? Tip´s?*



			
				ra_ll_ik schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für eure Antworten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Ralf,
für die größere Wassermenge, bei gleichem Besatz brauchst du auch keine andere Technik.

Allgemein gilt: 
Je größer das Volumen, desto unempfindlicher ist der Teich  

Genau aus diesem Grund solltest du das Volumen bis ans Maximum erhöhen.

Dein alter Plan, mit den vorherigen Stufen hätte dich einen guten Schlag mehr an Folie gekostet.

Wenn du dir den neuen Querschnitt von Olaf mal ansiehst, dann bist du bei nur 60 cm Folie mehr, im Gegensatz zu Plan 2. 
(Gegenüber 1 hast du vermutlich sogar gespart  

Dafür erhälst du aber ein wesentlich stabileres Wassersystem, daß sich auch in Zukunft durch Arbeitsaufwand, nötiger Filtertechnik usw. von alleine bezahlt macht. 

Das 1x Wasser macht den Braten doch wirklich nicht fett;- sonst rufe ich zur Spendenaktion;- aber ohne die heutigen Regenfälle auf  :


----------



## ra_ll_ik (28. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau, was haltet ihr davon? Tip´s?*



> Das 1x Wasser macht den Braten doch wirklich nicht fett;- sonst rufe ich zur Spendenaktion;- aber ohne die heutigen Regenfälle auf



Hallo Thomas,
das Wasser ist kein Problem. Habe eine zweite Wasseruhr für die Gartenbewässerung. Das geht dann ohne Abwasserberechnung....
Aber der Regen ist ein Problem. Alles total überfeuchtet und klatznass.

Wenn ich mit meiner Hardware klarkomme, werde ich ein wenig tiefer graben.
Aber erstmal muß es aufhören zu regnen!!!
Ich kann es nicht mehr sehen. Aber bei meinem Glück kommt dann noch 4 Wochen Frost, dann ist graben essig. :?
Na ja mal sehen.


----------

